# What kinds of computers have you owned?



## Ricky (Jul 15, 2002)

This should be a trip through time.    List all of the computers you've ever owned, including PC's if applicable.  Here's my history of my owned computers...

*Mac Plus*  (Named "Slowpoke") - Technically it wasn't a Mac Plus, but a 512k upgraded to Mac Plus stats.  It had 2 megs of RAM, and came with System 1.1 on an 800K floppy.  I upgraded it with a 20 meg Apple HD that plugged into the disk drive slot, and installed System 6.0.8 on it, kept it for awhile, and then put System 7.0 on it.  It still works, it's in my grandparent's basement with an additional 20 meg daisychained to the first one!

*Mac II*  (Named "Greased Lightning") - Oh man, this was my pride and joy.  It was worked on by CRAY Supercomputer.  It had a 256 color card when I got it, along with a 33 MHz 68040 accelerator.  It was FAST.  It ran System 7 like a dream.  Came with 16 megs of RAM and a 80 meg drive.  Two 800 K floppies.  This one was never expanded.

*Performa 6200CD*  (Named "Greased Lightning II") - The first and last Mac I would own that came with a 1.4 MB disk drive built in.  75 MHz PowerPC 603(?) with a 4x CD-ROM, 40 megs RAM and a 1 GB HD.  Despite what I named it, it really wasn't that fast.  It ran System 7.5 at first, then I brought it up to OS 8.1.

*Strawberry iMac Rev. C*  (Named "Daedalus") - I had this one for around two years, and it served me well.  It's the first computer I bought, I paid $500 for it.  Started with 32 MB RAM, upgraded to 96, and upgraded again to 160 megs.  I could not get to the bottom RAM slot, otherwise it would have gone from 96 to 192.  6 GB HD, 24x CD-ROM.  It started with OS 8.5, and was upgraded from there to OS 9 and X.  (Around this time is when I had joined MacOSX.com.)  I got a Wacom Graphire for it along with a USB floppy drive.

*Lime iMac DV Slot Load*  (Named "Cybele") - My current computer.  I put OS 9 and X on this one as well.  It was upgraded from 64 MB RAM to 192, and I have just recently put in a 40 GB drive in place of my old 10 GB one.  Spacious.    This one has a Wacom Graphire on it as well.  400 MHz, with a slot loading 4x DVD/24x CD-ROM.

Your turn!


----------



## Androo (Jul 15, 2002)

G3
Named: Slow as Shit

and now an iMac Blue Dalmation
Named: My Home


----------



## voice- (Jul 15, 2002)

Some Amiga. Actually, my dad owned it, but it counts as it was my introduction to computers.

Performas, iMacs and PowerMacs + one self-built Pentium 3 computer hav come later, check my sig.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 15, 2002)

macintosh performa 6300cd (named: taken apart )

iMac 350 mhz blueberry

LCD iMac 800


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 15, 2002)

2 IIcis, a G4 and a 604e

All good machines, and 3/4 of them still work.  The PS in onen IIci blew and it's not worth fixing.


----------



## Dusky (Jul 15, 2002)

My brother and I had recently arrived to USA (from Mexico) when we passed by a store (Radio Shack?) and my father told us that one day he'd buy us a computer.  It seemed too distant a reality...  and it in fact was.

Around 1992...  I had an IBM PC Jr that ran some version of DOS.  I couldn't do anything with it, but I remember my brother seemed to entertain himself viewing its directory over and over again.

Then came the Tandy 1000.  With that I was a bit more productive.  I managed to learn a two argument code to change the color of the screen.  :sarcasm:  Nah, with that computer I developed an interest for BASIC...  the language that years later I'd use to program my TI82, TI92, and finally, my TI89.

Then came my first Mac...  the best Mac I could find at The Good Guys...  The Performa 575.  Total cost...  over 2,000...  more expensive than anything else my family had owned in America up to that point.  I was only 16 years old, and I'd come home from my Saturday cheap-labor job...  I'd cry in front of it...  knowing that I'd have to spend 50 Saturdays doing a job I detested only to come home and be able to do nothing more than play Tetris...  sad times.  I regretted having bought a computer...  a mac, at least.

Something went wrong with my Performa... so I took it in for service.  After a few weeks being serviced... I was asked to come and pick a new one because it had been further damaged while it was being serviced.  My choices were a Performa 6100... and Performa 6200CD.  Big numbers seemed good...  I chose the latter.  That was sometime in '95-'97

The 6200CD was replaced by my iMac G3 400DV back in August 2000.  The iMac, in turn, was recently replaced by my latest baby...  my iBook 16MB Vram, 700Mhz, 14.1" screen, 30Ghz HD, equipped with airport.

Of all the computers I've had, the one that held the deepest spot in my heart for such a long time is my Performa 6200CD.  Sadly, for the past two or three years it's been resting in my garage.   The keyboard is missing keys...  the monitor died after flickering for so long...  but I couldn't just have thrown that computer away before because it holds memories (saved E-mails and Instant Messages) of a great relationship I had with a girl I met in the net...  my first love... 

Oh, I almost forgot...  prior to getting my iMac DV400, I gave PCs a shot and got me an HP.  I used the thing for less than a month...  I felt uncomfortable using Windows.  Man...  I can't believe I was a PC guy for almost a month...  what the [bleep] was I thinking? hehe

My next computer will have to be the best Mac laptop I can afford.  That will have to wait a year or two..  since I currently have Apple's best iBook.  But hmm...  somebody offered me Apple's best Powerbook for $1500...  tempting...


----------



## azosx (Jul 15, 2002)

Many PCs, 286 through Pentium III.

Sun Ultra SPARC 5, NeXT Cube, SGI Indy, DEC Alpha and Tadpole.

G4 Cube, PowerBook G4 DVI.

Owned a BeBox for a few days but never received it.  Very sad.

Saving up for a Cray T3E.  Only $5,393,968 to go.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jul 15, 2002)

lol...I didn't know people named their computers  

Anyway, here is a pretty complete list of my computers (in order of purchase):

Ancient DOS-based PC (DOS)
Performa 630CD (OS 7.X)
PowerMac 8500 (OS 10.0, OS 9.1)
Mac IICX (OS 6.5)
PowerMac G4 @ 733MHz (OS 10.15, OS 9.21)

That is it, hopefully I will be able to get a flat screen iMac or a PowerBook this fall when Jaguar comes out  

Albert


----------



## btoneill (Jul 15, 2002)

Hmmm, list of computers I've owned, this will be a long one 

Vic 20
C64
IBM XT clone
IBM PS/2 (386/16)
Generic 486's (multiple, around 4 of differing speeds)
Generic 586/133 (AMD)
Generic P75
Fujitsu P133 laptop
Generic P200MMX
IBM P166 Thinkpad
Dell Dual PPro 200
Dell PII 300
Sony Vaio Celeron 600
Sun Sparcstation IPX
Sun Sparcstation 5/170
HP 9000/300 (old 68k based HP box)
DEC Decstation 5000/120 (3 of them)
DEC Decstation 5000/200 (2 of them)
DEC UDB Multia
DEC AlphaStation 255/300
SGI Indigo R4k XZ graphics
SGI Indigo 2 R10k Dual Solid Impact
Apple G4/450

Ofcourse, there's also the OS list.....
DOS 3.x-6.x
Windows 3.x/95/98/ME
Windows NT 3.51/4/2000/XP
OS/2 Warp
HP/UX 9.x
NetBSD 1.x
FreeBSD 1.x
Linux 0.x-2.x
SunOS 4.x-5.x
Ultrix v4.x
OSF/1
IRIX 5.x-6.x
Mac OS9-X

This is purely from home. Max size my network has reached was IIRC 10-11 machines running 8 different OS's spanning 4 different architectures (give or take a couple OS's and machines).

I'm sure I could come up with more if I sat to think about it 

Brian


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mac Plus
MacIIsi
8100/80AV _Named: kick ass machine 2
7500/100 _Named: kick ass machine 
G4 400


----------



## fbp_ (Jul 16, 2002)

past:
33mhz ibm - my father's check book and my first computer
66mhz compaq - turn it OFF before removing the processor...
200mhz micron - xmas gift to my mother
600mhz dell - gift to a friend

also have/had a 100mhz custom built pc & a crappy 450mhz compaq in the family, i rarely used them though

current:
500mhz powerbook - my main computer
athlonxp 1700+ - built it myself


----------



## hazmat (Jul 16, 2002)

TRS-80 Model III - more my brother's than mine

Bluestar 386DX-25

Micron Pentium 133

home-made Pentium 3 500

NEC Versa 6050MX

Sun Blade 100

Sun SPARC 2

Mac G4 867


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 16, 2002)

I was in kindergarden and loved playing with the IBM EduQuest PC's... the games were awesome (remember... this is KINDERGARDEN! READER RABBIT ROCKED!).... so I said "Mom and dad... I want an IBM Aptiva for Christmas!"

well, that's when it all started!

I didn't get the aptiva, but a custom built 286 (not mhz, but a 286 intel processor!). it had Windows 3.1 on it, and some disney games... quite cool 10 years ago...

then we got it upgraded to a Intel 486 motherboard... not sure of any of the specs for the above computers...

Then, I screwed it up... formatted the C:\ drive on purpose, but didn't have all the stuff I needed to make it work, so it broke for good...

Then we bought a TOP OF THE LINE HP Pavilion 350MHz AMD K6 processor! Windows 98! WOWZERS! Harmon Kardon Speakers! OMG!

LOL!

We still use that computer downstairs... it's my sister's PC

Now, I got a 866MHz Pentium 3 Dell w/ATI Radeon 8500LE, Turtle Beach "Santa Cruz" sound card, FireWire ports, stupid modem, Ethernet card, and Windows XP (40 and 20 GB HDD's)

So you see, I've never owned a mac....

COMING SOON:
AMD AthlonXP 2000+
ATI Radeon 8500LE (w/128MB DDR)
512MB DDR-RAM
40 GB HDD
40x Burner
16x DVD
Windows 2000 (or XP... xp just bogs down the system for gaming)


----------



## xoot (Jul 16, 2002)

In chronological order...

*Packard Bell*
came with windows 3.1, OK, in Russia now, running windows 95
512 MB HD!!! 

*TMC (The Machine Company)*
Windows 98, Motherboard *Full* Combo, very bad
Netbus, SubSeven included (I installed both) 

*iceBook*
Mac OS X, Mac OS 9, Windows 2000
Best One Yet!


----------



## Annihilatus (Jul 16, 2002)

My list.

- Texas Instruments TI994A (apparently, first ever 16-bit computer. Only played games with it)
- IBM PS/1 286 (hated this one, could not be expanded and was obsolete when we bought it but I knew nothing about computers then)
- Cheap-ass desktop 386/16 (paid 200$ for it)
- 386/33 with 4 megs ram (my first good computer, obsolete when I owned it)
- 486/100 (did everything I ever wanted, but was slow as hell)
- Pentium 200 MMX (lasted a few months, eventually opted for an upgrade)
- AMD K6-2 366 (its motherboard died a year later, was a cheap standard motherboard)
- P3-533 (loved it from beginning to end, my girlfriend uses it now)
- AMD Athlon 1333 (never stopped loving it, I ended up killing it when trying to transfer it into a new case)
- AMD Duron 1100 MHz (using it now, like it very much, am pissed about doing a downgrade but on the other hand, I don't really need any more power)

Andre


----------



## mrfluffy (Jul 16, 2002)

Quadra 700 - 25Mhz 68040, 20MB, 230MB (that's the hard drive, those were the days), System 7.1

Wasn't really mine, was loaned for about a year until I got the iMac, but did well, had XPress, photoshop and a scanner, as well as the 7.1 and OS X compatible Stylus 740 printer.

iMac DV, Lime, 400Mhz G3, 64-320-512MB, 10GB, OS 8.6-9.2/X.1

Christmas present for me and my bro, although he only uses it twice a week at most, other than trying to blow the speakers with iTunes.

PowerBook Duo 230, 33Mhz 68030, 32MB, 200MB, OS 7.6

Currently down, I put in a control panel that  it doesnt like, and it can't find the system folder, I need a USB floppy to make a boot disk, d'oh.


----------



## hyph-n (Jul 17, 2002)

1983 - ZX Spectrum 48k - Expanded with new 'hard' keyboard (called sega 2+), Waffa Drive (which gave me 128k of Random access tape storage) & an Alphacom thermal printer (which you could fry eggs on!)

1988 - Amiga 500 - Came with 512k, added Fatter Agnus & additional 2Mb (required motherboard mod) & additional external Floppy Disk.

1992 - Amiga 1200 HD - came with 20MB Quantum Go drive. Added 25Mhz 68030 + 50Mhz FPU accelerator & 8MB of Ram. Then added SCSI card via PCMCIA slot, then created a SCSI Tower (out of an old peecee box), which i daisychained to the Amiga. The SCSI Tower contained 3x2GB SCSI 3 HDs).

1994 - PowerBook 190 - Added 8Mb RAM. Now Running MacOS 8.1

1997 - PowerComputing PowerCenterPro210 - Expanded to 128Mb Ram & Added VooDoo 3000 gfx card. Added additional 2GB HD + 640MB Panasonic Optical Drive + 250MB SCSI Zip Drive.

PowerMac G4 Tower 466Mhz - Added 256MB ram. In the process of various upgrades - may go Dual processor.

1998 - Palm Pilot Personal - 512k ram, PalmOS 2.0
2000 - Visor Deluxe - 8MB, PalmOS 3.0 - added Compact Flash springboard & 128MB of RAM + Full size targus collapsible keyboard.
2002 - Sony Clie T625C - Added 64MB Memory Stick

I still own all of my computers. They All work, even the Speccy (which i switched on last Christmas!). The PowerCenterPro currently crunches Seti units. I use the PowerBook when i want to sit out in the garden & write. I'm currently looking at putting the Amiga1200 into a tower.
The PowerMacG4 currently my website undefined & is also used for Digital Video editing.

-- Never owned a PC, but use them extensively @ work (I'm a Systems Manager & Software Development Manager)


----------



## symphonix (Jul 17, 2002)

I started with a *Commodore Vic 20*, then an *IBM XT*, a *JX*, a  *286* and a *386* as well as an *Amstrad* and a couple of *Windows CE Palmtops* to boot. Add to that at least *20 PC's* at one time or another.
And, my beloved *iBook 500 Combo* which is worth more to me than all the others put together.


----------



## dillacom (Jul 23, 2002)

Being my first post I thought this would be a fun one...
I started with the lovely Texas Instrument ( I can't remember the model)
apple IIe
Apple IIGS
Pack n' Smell 33Mhz
home built 486 DX4 100MHz
Micron P1 166 MMX
(Various rebuilds)
AMD 333MHz
P2 300MHz
P3 600MHz
-Then, seeing the light-
15" G4 iMac 800MHz 512MB Superdrive 60GB
500MHz Powerbook 512mb 20GB DVD Airport
and a nice little 5gb iPod for fun


----------



## dillacom (Jul 23, 2002)

and if we are adding handhelds too
I just solf my 2 mo old iPaq for a super sweet
sony Clie NR70V/U with built in digital camera
with 128mb memory stick


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (May 19, 2003)

Oh what a big list this would be... I'll shorten the list a bit. Here goes:

PREVIOUS MACHINES:

o Adam (from Toys R' Us)

o Commadore 64 w/1200 baud modem, 5.25" floppy, dot matrix printer, tape drive, 13" TV as monitor.

o 286 with something like 8M RAM, Win 3.1

o 486 DX4/100 w/16M RAM (I think), Win 3.11

o Pentium 60 (overclocked to 66MHz), Win 3.11

o Pentium 120 w/32M RAM, Win95

o Cyrix 200 (150MHz) w/64M RAM, Win95

o AMD 233MHz, Win95

o Pentium II 350 w/256M RAM, Win98 (I think)

o Pentium II 400 w/256M RAM (I've owned at least 8 of these over time), WinNT 4.0

o Pentium III 500 w/256M RAM, WinNT 4.0

o Pentium III 700 (oc to 867MHz) w/384M RAM, Win2k Pro & RedHat

o Pentium 4 1.8GHz w/1G RAM, Radeon 8500 w/64M RAM, Quantum Atlas 10KIII 10,000RPM SCSI, FreeBSD 4.x (4.6-STABLE last I believe) & Win2k Pro

o Dell Inspiron 8200 w/1.7GHz P4-m, 640M RAM, 40GB IDE, GeForce4 440 Go 32M, 802.11b, FreeBSD 4.x (4.8R last) & Gentoo Linux (just testing)

CURRENT MACHINES:

o Celeron 1.7GHz, 512M RAM, 40G IDE, WinXP Pro & FreeBSD 4.8-R

o PowerBook 12" w/640M RAM, 40G IDE, 802.11g (AirPort Extreme), OS X 10.2.6

My primary machine is my PowerBook. My girlie uses the Celeron 1.7 mostly. My work machine is a Dell which should be replaced soon. I'm hoping I'll get a Mac to replace it. It's a P3 450 w/384M RAM, but it does have a 19" CRT.

- G!mpy


----------



## Giaguara (May 19, 2003)

a spectravideo 738 ?? ( i think that was the number) ...
then ran with school and universtiy computers, both macs and pcs .. didn't like either a lot. 
had to get a desk with a p1 166 with win 95. yuck.
sold that to get flight tickets..
bought a p2 366 laptop (acer 512t), needed it and mobility. forced to a win98 on it...
upgraded as much ram as i could, then tried all the linuxes with it ... RH, mandrake etc etc etc. 
got a mac, uh well fell in love with os x .. so ibook and will eventually get a 970 desk..
then sold the p2 laptop as needed money again to flight ticket... 
will not sell ibook, if need money i'll put my kidneys to ebay first...


----------



## Cat (May 20, 2003)

It all began with a 486 SX2, running DOS, then Win3.11 then Win95. It had no CD drive ...
Then came the PII@333 MHz with Win98 which morphed through various upgrades (cycled some video cards, added a CD-RW drive, added a second HD, added RAM etc.). I still use it for gaming (Win98) and I'm running RedHat in dual-boot.
After that I bought an iBook Graphite SE, 366 MHz, which I now passed on to my GF.

As of now I am the proud owner of a 12" Aluminium PowerBook! 

In between I've owned and fooled around with a lot of macs and pc's, connecting, recycling, networking and destroying them: several 386/486 and a pentium, a MacClassic, an LCII with an A4 screen, and a very very old portable (Amiga 640 IIRC) with 2 floppy drives and no HD, a monochrome screen and full-sized keyboard.


----------



## Darkshadow (May 20, 2003)

Hmm...lemme think here for a sec...

Apple ][ - named "Toaster" ...came about when a friend said it was about as useful at doing stuff as a toaster. 

Apple //e - named "Blender" ...just continuing on the appliance name, I guess.

Radioshack something-or-other.  Had a tape drive, used the TV as a monitor. Only ran DOS.  Can't remember what the thing was called.  T-something, I think.  Some numbers.  I'm terrible at remembering numbers 

Packard Bell something or other...ran Windows 3.1

Performa 470-something (or maybe it was 460-something...or 640-something?  Like I said, bad with numbers!)

Powerbook 190cs Named "DreamFinder" (man, I had pains with this thing...it had some sort of bug that showed up in ResEdit...you couldn't edit icons in ResEdit!  And I did that quite often.  Had to work around it with copy & paste. Heh)

Powerbook G3 Series (Wallstreet) - Named "DarkHeaven"

Computer I put together myself...rebuilt it quite a few times as well.  PC of course, but I ran Linux on it.  Named "The Beast"

My current one:
G4/450 (Sawtooth) Named "Dreamstatic"

Not a computer...but ya couldn't use one without it - my monitor. I have the monster of all monitors - 21" Studio Display (thing weighs 77 pounds - and for some reason, I always seem to be getting apartments on the 3rd floor.  So much fun moving ).  I have named it "Burden"   (probably the only one here who's named a monitor. Heh)


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2003)

Wow, I thought this thread was dead!    Might as well move it to the right forum and add in my new current computer...

*Flat-panel iMac 15"*  (Named "Aspros") - My new current computer.  This one is OS X only.  It currently has 256 megs of RAM, however I may upgrade it to 768 soon.  60 GB of space...  Nice and roomy for video editing.    I still have my Graphire for this but I lost the stylus.  USB mic is still around too, but the internal mic is just as good/better than it.    800 MHz, with a 32x read/write Combo drive.

I love this thing.


----------



## ebolag4 (May 21, 2003)

Tandy TRS80
Commodore 64
IBM PC Jr.
Apple IIe
original Macintosh
Mac SE
Mac IIfx
Mac LC II
PowerMac 7400/66
PowerBook 740
G4 450
HP 733 (P3, I think, don't really care though)
iMac 600 (losing it soon)


----------



## acidtuch10 (May 21, 2003)

Currently -

B&W  w/OWC 550 G3 installed with OSX and OS9 
Performa 6400 - OS8.5
PPC 5400  - BeOS Pro and MacOS8.5
Dell Laptop inspiron 4000 - XP 
Compaq Ipaq Desktop Piii 866 w/XP installed 
Compaq Deskpro EN w/W2K installed ( WEB AND ftp SERVER contralled through VNC)


----------



## Perseus (May 21, 2003)

Performa 550 - a wonderful 68030 processor  , 160 MB hard drive, 4 MB RAM, and at least it had a  CD ROM drive!!   I donated this computer a while ago.

Powermac 6500/275 - computer still works great after 4/5 years, although it is now impossible for it to upgrade to OS X (max RAM on this comp is 96). Since I heard somewhere that Apple in the future will no longer make OS 9 a bootable system, I will keep this comp. I don't know the truth behind that though.

Custom G4 (see signature) - my current computer....I love it.  Have had it for two years. I probably will hold on to this until it's completely obsolete. I plan on upgrading my VRAM so I can play games like Wolfenstein and Medal of Honor with nice graphics.  

-Perseus


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 21, 2003)

Timex Sinclair 1000 (Sinclair ZX81 Clone): 2K RAM, expanded to 18K w/ 16K RAM Pack.  (still works)

Timex Sinclair 2068 (Sinclair ZX Spectrum Clone): 64K RAM.  (still works)

Apple IIgs (still works)

Apple PowerBook 520c (still works)

Apple PowerMac G3 (Blue & White), has G4 logic board, replacement 500MHz IBM G3.  (still works)

Future Macintosh:  Desktop w/ Dual PPC 970.


----------



## Shifting (May 22, 2003)

lessee here....

an Apple IIc...the memories.

jump ahead a decade and a half or so...

my first iMac in 98'...or was it 99'....a lime 333....it died in two weeks!  even Apples makes lemons, sad to say.

free replacement, a bondi blue 333.....still works like a charm to this day (though X is rather slow on it) gave that to my parents when i moved out.

in 00' i got my current iMac, which is an indigo 400 DV.  so i'm still using it, three years isn't so long, it's a real workhorse.


----------



## Darkshadow (May 22, 2003)

Ah...a *Tandy* T-something.  Not Radioshack.  I get those mixed up in my head sometimes (Tandy _is_ Radioshack ).  

Thanks for the helpful reminder.


----------



## oniq (May 22, 2003)

I can remember a Commodore 64 in my past as well as a Tandy 1000.  Didn't do much on them other than play games.

I've owned probably over two dozen various speed x86-based computers, ones that have made an imprint in my mind:  386sx16mhz (Magnavox.. "Smart, Very Smart"), 486sx33, 486dx4 100mhz, 586 150+ mhz (Cyrix ), I-Opener 266mhz Winchip (still have it in my closet ), AMD Athlons, Intel Pentiums from 1->4.  Currently own a Pentium 4 2.4ghz.  As well as a mobile Athlon 4 1.2ghz laptop.

As far as PPC hardware goes, my first Apple computer was an iMac 400mhz slotloading DVD.  It was my first non-x86 hardware that I got Linux to install on.  I then received a Powerbook 400mhz, but the CPU was bad and I replaced it with a 500mhz.  The 14.1" screen was just too big for me and I needed a smaller iBook, so I got someone who wanted to trade an iBook (see sig) for it.

I've also owned other architectures, an ARM-based iPaq which I also installed Linux on before having to restore PocketPC when I sold it. =)  I have a Sun Sparc LX sitting in my closet collecting dust, as well as a VAXstation under my desk doing the same.


----------



## Xeiliex (May 22, 2003)

I was a little late to the game. i started using computers in the fall of 1995.

First was a tandy w/ unknown specs.

comaq w/ 486 14.400 modem 

pakard bell 
120 mhz 
32mb ram 
16gb hd 
cable net 

and from there i built custom machines

amd-k6-2 500mhz 
128 mb ram
16gb hd 
cable net 
ati rage pro 

athlon xp 1700+
256 mb ram 
16gb hd 
900mb physical "swap drive" 
64mb raedon card
cable net access

all of the have some version of m$ windoze.
yes the 16gb drive is the same drive i don't need to much more but i'l think i'll toss a WD 40gb 10,000 rpm drive just for kicks. 

Future: 

ibook 900 
256 mb 
40gb hd 
combo drive  

one of those ppc 970 things 
one 30gb ipod 

oddly enough the first computer i even used was a mac. and then my schools rid of them. they have some old one around here i'll probably pick one up real chip and use that in the mean time.


----------



## j79 (May 22, 2003)

These specs are all "prior" upgrading.

- Commodore 64/128
- 486/66 DX2 / 4 MBs RAM / 512 MB HD 2.4 bps modem
- Pentium 233 MMX / 32 MB RAM / 6 GB HD
- AMD 750 MHZ / 128 MB RAM / 20 GB HD
- Powerbook G3 / 128 MB RAM / 6 GB HD
- Pentium 4 1.4 GHZ / 256 DDR RAM / 40 GB HD

The only machine I use is the PB G3. The Pentium 4 is sitting next to me, uncabled up, just taking up space.
The AMD is a computer I gave my parents. I'm thinking of tossing them the P4 since the AMD's HD just crashed. Sad thing, the P4's is showing (actually making) signs that it's ready to crash.


----------



## Arden (May 22, 2003)

We have only ever owned Apples in this family:

- Apple II or something similar
- Macintosh IIsi
- Powerbook 190
- Power Mac G3/233
- iBook 300, iBook 600
- iMac DV+ 400 (mine! all mine!)
- Powermac 7300/200 upgraded to G3 400

Plus other misc. 680X0 computers, like my sister's LC.


----------



## Bigjet (May 25, 2003)

*  DEC something, with 64K of ram and CPM operating system
* Amiga 1000
* Many NeXT Slabs
* NeXT Cube
* Many PC's from 486's to P-4's, both laptop and desktop
* G-3 Pismo
* Dual PowerMac G-4


----------



## fryke (May 25, 2003)

I hope this is historically the correct order...

My first computer was an Atari 1040 STf with a Spectre GCR Macintosh emulator (as fast as a Mac Plus, but with a 640*400 screen). It had 1 MB of RAM and a 720K 3.5" floppy drive.

My second computer was an Amiga 2000 with Chameleon, an Atari ST emulator. Strange, eh?

Then came my second Atari 1040 STf. With an external 40 MB harddrive. (Yep, MB.) It had 2 MB of RAM. Which I didn't really need.

My fourth computer was an IBM PS/1 desktop computer.

My fifth was a Microspot grayscale notebook with Windows 3.11.

My sixth was my first real own Macintosh. A PowerBook 150. I still miss it sometimes.

I'll make the list shorter after that...

PowerBook 180c
PowerBook 520c
Newton MessagePad 120
Performa 630 (with PowerPC card)
PowerBook 190
Newton MessagePad 130
PowerBook 5300ce
PowerMacintosh 8200/120
AMD K6/200 (with Apple Rhapsody DR2!)
eMate 300
Fujitsu PII/350
iBook (Rev. B) Blueberry 300
PowerBook G4/500 (Rev. A)
iBook 800 12"
Athlon XP 2200+


----------



## sNYperfYre (May 27, 2003)

- Atari - somthing or other
- IBM PS/2
- A 286 computer 
- A 386 computer
- Packard Bell 66 mhz
- Packard Hell 233 Mhz (this machine was total crap)
- Gateway Essential Tower P3 450 Mhz
- Compaq Persario Notebook Celeron 800 Mhz
- Dell Optiplex 233 Mhz
- Dell Optiplex 400 Mhz
- Dell Poweredge Dual P3 800 Mhz
- Apple Powerbook G4 800 Mhz

And that's all folk....for now


----------



## dracolich (May 29, 2003)

In my sig you can only see the Macs I still own... the complete list was:

Philips MSX [Ms BASIC]
Mac Plus [System 5]
Mac SE [System 6]
Mac LC III [System 7.1]
Mac LC III+ [System 7.1]
Olivetti P120 laptop (aka Schifezzolo) [BeOS 5.1]
PowerMac G3 333 [Mac OS 8.5 to OS 9.x]
iBook 500 (aka Mandriot) [OS 9.x/OS X 10.0]
iBook 600 (aka Mandriot2) [OS X 10.1/OS 9]
iBook 800 (aka Mandriot3) [OS X 10.2/OS 9]


----------



## malexgreen (May 31, 2003)

The subject is pretty open-ended. By "computer" I am assuming he means persoanl computer, or PC.  Looking at it from a literal-minded standpoint, "computer" is any device that is used to perform computing operations (arithmetic and logical).  

In that case this is what I have owned:

*c. 1981: Atari2600*  I think my mother spent about $400 on this game console.  New games went for about $60, each.   At least for me, this game brought our family together, as we (mom, dad, and me) would stay up late playing Asteroids.  I remember hitting a high-score of 2,000,000+

*c. 1983: Colecovision game console*  Donkey Kong, and Donkey Kong Jr were my favorits.
*c. 1984 Atari5200* This game didn't get much play-time.  Space invaders was my favorite.  This game didn't last very long, as the Adam Computer kinda ruled the day when I got it.

*c.1986-1997: several TI calculators* I've had one scientific calculator, the TI-85, then when I lost that, a simple calculator that I have subsequently lost.  I prefereed TI over HP because RPN was more RP than N for me.

*c. 1985: Adam Computer (add-on to Colecovision console)* - Ran Buckrogers game to death.  Other than that used this computer to run BASIC programs (mostly manipulating the pixels on the TV display) and priting "homework" like when I had to write sentences for talking during my math class.  I acutally used this to type out the sentences. I got away with it!

* July, 1995: Packard Bell PC.* 75MHz Pentium, 8MB RAM, CD-ROM, 1.2GB HD, and 2MB VRAM. 14.4kbps modem, 16MB video-card, PS/2 mouse, keyboard, 15" monitor, and built-in sound card and speakers.  I used this bad boy from 1995 to 1999. This ran Windows 3.1 when I bought it. But I got a free upgrade to Windows95, which I didn't install until a month after I got it 'cause of FUD.

* Jan, 1999: Home-built PC: 350MHz Pent II, 128MB RAM, CD-ROM, 8GB HD, Ethernet, modem, sound* running SUSE Linux. I've upgraded the OS from SUSE Linux 5.3 to 7.1 over the past four years.  This bad-boy is still running today.

* Sept, 2001: Home-built PC2: 1.2GHz Celeron, 256MB Ram, 40GB HD, modem, ethernet, Radeon All-in-wonder video card,  PC, DVD/CDRW drive* running windows XP.  Was pissed when all my hardware didn't work right off the bat, especially seeing I spent $299.00 on the OS and only $1000.000 on the HW (including the 17" monitor).  After a few updates, that all in the past now, but not being able to play DVD's using WMP and using the modem (PCI modem) was a real bummer for a while.  This along with the fact that IE still crashes alot, and the computer sometimes becomes dog-sh[*]t-slow for no reason started me on the path to Apple computer in early 2002.

*Feb, 2003: Powerbook 15" 1GHz*.  I had been thinking about buying a powerbook or ibook for almost a year, but the steep price of the xbooks during 2002 really put me off.  That along with other financial stuff I did caused me to wait.  I'm glad I did. The upgrades over the last year and the final recognition that PC's are technologically inferior (Centrino is basically getting you the same power/performance that ibooks and powerbooks have been doing for years, and still no freaking gigabit ethernet) made the price difference understandable.  That along with much research into the xbook's capabilities, software availablities, upgrades, and price reductions (along with the MS Office X special offer) led me to make the move over to Apple.  So far I've been very happy, and actually think the $$$ I spent on this computer was actually worth it.


----------



## Arden (Jun 1, 2003)

Find me someone who actually uses the term "computer" to describe "any device that is used to perform computing operations"...


----------



## fryke (Jun 1, 2003)

linguists?


----------



## ex2bot (Jun 1, 2003)

Wow. I thought my list would be among the longest. I guess not:

-Timex-Sinclair 1000 with 1k RAM (not typo!), overheated and bits started turning off on the display, we used a little fan to cool it

-Texas Instruments TI 99-4/A (no nickname) (learned BASIC--slooooow, slooow TI BASIC.), quirky little thing

-Atari 130XE computer (dubbed "Atariey"), very nice graphics for the time, fun, not much support

-Amiga (dubbed "Amigaey") 500 WOW! This was one amazing computer. If you never owned an Amiga, you wouldn't exactly understand. The graphics were 5 or 6 years ahead of their time. For computers, that's an eternity.

-Dull 100 mHz Pentium (dubbed "Dull 120 mHz) soon after overclocked to 120 mHz - wow, Windows 3.1 and I think later 95

Homemade FrankenPC AMD K6-2 300 mHz 

Compaq Presario (dubbed "Piece of CR*P") with Windows ME - I still get angry thinking about it. It was better after I upgraded to Win XP.

iBook (dubbed "iBookie") - icebook 500, saved me from Microsoft, amazing, a bit pokey in OS X

iMac (dubbed "iMac") flat panel, 17" widescreen, 800  mHz (boo! Motorola), most amazing machine, feels very fast in OS X, desk lamp design amazes me whenever I look around behind the monitor. What can I say? It's a Mac.

Doug

P.S. Just kidding about the names. . . :->


----------



## Arden (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dktrickey _
> *P.S. Just kidding about the names. . . :-> *


Heh, good.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 30, 2003)

Spectrum ZX81
Amiga 500
Atari ST
PC/XT
Amd 386
Amd 486
Intel P1
Intel P3
Amd K6-2
Apple PowerMac G4
Apple PowerBook G4

Currently, I use the TiBook and from time to time the K6-2... Soon, to release the true power of Force by going for Dual G5/2GHz!


----------



## Golfer099 (Jun 30, 2003)

1992: Mac LC II - 40MB HD, 4MB RAM, Apple Scanner, Deskwriter, System 7.0.1 to 7.5.3

1995: Performa 640 Dos Compatible - 500 MB HD, 12MB RAM (8 Mac 4 Dos) (Upgraded to 16 on each side), Apple Scanner, Deskwriter, 14.4kps Fax/Modem (Upgraded to 56K), Apple Design Speakers, System 7.5.1 to Mac OS 8.0, Windows 3.1 to Windows 95

2000: iMac DV SE (400Mhz Slot Loading) - 12GB HD, 128MB RAM (Upgraded to 384MB), DVD/CD, DeskJet 832c, HP PhotoSmart C200 Camera, Microtech MediaCard Reader, Airport in 2003, Mac OS 9.0 to 10.2.6 - replaced Logic Board in Feb 03 and Mar 03 and died June 03  again

2003: iMac 17" 1Ghz - 80GB HD, 784MB Ram, SuperDrive, Palm M130, NetGear MR814 Wireless Router, JBL Creature Speakers (White), Mac OS 10.2.4 to 10.2.6

When I went to college in 99, I got myself a PowerBook G3 (Bronze Keyboard 333Mhz) - 4.5GB HD, 128MB RAM (Upgrdaed to 320MB), CD Drive, Epson 740i, Imation SuperDisk (LS120 Drive), USB Zip Drive, Que! CR-RW 4x2x8, Umax Astra 1220 Scanner (Selling Currently), FireWire2Go Card (Selling Currently), 45GB External FireWire HD, iPod 20 GB, FireWire CardBus, Orinoco Silver Wireless PC Card, Canon Lide30 USB Scanner, Mac OS 8.6 to 10.2.6


----------



## georgelien (Oct 4, 2003)

Mac Side

PowerBook 140
Macintosh Quadra 605
PowerMac 7200/75
PowerMac 8500/120
PowerMac 8600/200
PowerBook 2400
PowerMac 8600/300
PowerBook G4/500
PowerMac G3/233
PowerMac 7500/100
PowerMac G3/233
PowerMac 7300/200
PowerMac 8600/250
PowerMac 9500/132
PowerMac 9600/200
PowerBook G4/1G


PC Side

Toshiba Portege 486 laptop
Compaq Persario 1030 (P133 laptop)
IBM ThinkPad 560
IBM ThinkPad 560X
IBM ThinkPad 560Z
IBM ThinkPad X24

Self-built desktops

Intel Pentium II 450
Intel Pentium III 1G x 2
AMD Athlon
AMD Athlon
AMD Athlon
AMD Duron 600MHz
AMD Duron 600MHz

Now wonder I have no money left to do anything else!

^_^


----------



## nervus (Oct 4, 2003)

Acorn BBC B (1982)
Sinclair Z88 laptop - sort of  (1984)
Laser PC XT (1984)
Vobis PC 386 (1988)
Acorn StrongARM RiscPC (1993, still in use!)  
self build Intel peecees under Linux
iBook 600MHz G3 (2001)
Apple dual G5 

Greetings
nervus


----------



## lilbandit (Oct 4, 2003)

A speccy 128K (+2)   Anyone remember Operation Wolf?
486 AST machine (really loved that thing, never broke down)
Dell PIII 500 Mhz: a good machine, used as a linux box now but only let me down once or twice in over 3 1/2 years when running windows.
Powerbook G4 550 Mhz: still my pride and joy despite scratches and getting on now.
Powermac G4 dual 867: upgraded to 1.25 GB Ram recently and it flies now. A great computer.


----------



## karavite (Oct 4, 2003)

Atari 800
Amiga 500
Amiga 3000
Mac Classic II
Mac Powerbook 140
Mac Quadra 660 AV (the best baby!)
Newton 120
A few Toshiba laptops
iMac
Mac G4 450
Mac G4 1GHz DP

Scores of PCs for work, but I didn't own those - thank god.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 4, 2003)

Let's see, in order...  Hmmm...

Kim
Vic 20
Commodore 64
TRS-80
10Mhz IBM XT
12Mhz IBM XT
20Mhz IBM AT (286)
Intel 386 25Mhz
Intel 386 20Mhz
AMD 386 40Mhz
AMD 486 40Mhz
Intel 486/DX2 66Mhz
Pentium 166Mhz
Apple III (Bought at a yard sale)
Commodore 128 (Love it! Also yard sale)
AMD K6/2 350Mhz
AMD K6/2 450Mhz
PowerMac 7300 (First installed OS/X!)
AMD Athlon 750Mhz (Yes, also a clone upgrade)
AMD Duron 600Mhz
G4 Digital Audio 533Mhz
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
AMD Duron 1.2Ghz
Powermac G3 B&W 450Mhz (which I just sold off today for the same price I paid for it a year ago =)
Compaq Armada PII-450Mhz laptop (bought from work for $20 for my girlfriend)
PowerMac G4 1.25Ghz
PowerMac G5 2x2.0Ghz (should be ordered by work Monday!!)

Just to be clear, I usually have at least two systems at all times, once as many as 5 (I was trying to build a multi-room media system, plus tinkering around with Macs).  Many of these have just involved $50-$100 processor upgrades, but man, do I churn through the hardware =)


----------



## mrfluffy (Oct 4, 2003)

since my last post

PowerMac G3 266 Tower, 128MB RAM, 6GB hard drive, OS 9.2.1
The ethernet doesn't appear to work, or I've lost the ability to network 2 computers

eMate 300
= cool


----------



## fryke (Oct 6, 2003)

The eMate is certainly a nice machine... I don't actually use it any longer, but every half year or so, I bring it back up, charge the battery (still working for chrissakes! what did they DO!) ;-) and write a short story on that thing. Reminds me of the days when this was my typewriter on the go. Well: Now the iBook has taken that place very well. (Although I still miss the eMate's battery life of, say, 12 hours?)


----------



## Veljo (Oct 6, 2003)

*Macintosh LC 575: * 5MB RAM, System 7.1 installed, 160MB hard disk, CD-ROM drive (WOW!). This computer was the ultimate beast in its time. Frequently ran out of hard disk space and has an extremely loud hard disk but an awesome computer. Still runs to this day just fine.

*Macintosh Classic II: * Bought this without a keyboard and mouse from school for $50. A computer I used when I went to my grandma's house to play Wheel of Fortune, Sim City and other small games with my sister when I was small.

*Packard Bell Legend Something-or-other: * My first step into the PC world. Macs were dead around 1999 in terms of games and stuff (what's new) so I decided to switch and see what was going on. This computer kicked off web page making and graphical stuff in Photoshop. Also opened my eyes to why they say Windows is so crap.

*iMac G4 Flat Panel 15": * My most recent computer, and absolute gem. Unless it was my fault October 14th I would have owned it for a year without a single crash (any crashes was because of me doing stupid things). Powerful, helped me further develop my graphics skills as well as kick started my interest in video editing. Switched back, and with Mac OS X I can say I'm so happy I won't touch another new PC in my life. Now lets just wait for Apple to get their act together with games...


----------



## pds (Oct 6, 2003)

Since I had one that no-one has mentioned.


Trash 80 from Tandy
Commodore Plus 4 
Commodore 128 (free replacement after the plus 4 died - you gotta love Sears and Roebuck!)
Hyundai 20 mhz AT
Toshiba something or other laptop with no hd! (Ran Peachtree on a floppy!)
Apple ][ e
LC III with a Radius Page White monitor (the one that rotated)
Powerbook 145
Powerbook 175 (upgrade)
6500 225 mhz
Power Computing 225 Tower 
Powerbook 1400 CS 117 (bought it two weeks before they discontinued them...
Graphite iMac DVD 400 (ok, it was a work computer, but they bought it for me)
Tangerine Clamshell 300

Present iBook 700 - and I love it!

There were a few other wintel boxes in there but they are totally forgetable. I have to deal with them at work. Miserable K6 500 with 64megs and the school insists on running XP.


----------



## mrfluffy (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *(Although I still miss the eMate's battery life of, say, 12 hours?) *


I got 18 hours from the first charge, with some to spare but I haven't used it that much (only had it 6 days).


----------



## lumikko (Oct 6, 2003)

- a ZX81 and a C64 on a b/w TV...

- A Hungarian computer called HT (knew as much as the Sinclair ZX81, but was at least 10 times bigger, with an internal tape recorder). It was in the school, but I have used it a lot (to learn BASIC), it was like my own 

- a 386 with my first modem

- "other computers" 3 or 4, from win 3.1 to winME

- A Performa, just for a month

- And an iMac 500 Snow (2001 Summer). I just love this one...


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Veljo _
> *Now lets just wait for Apple to get their act together with games... *


 Apple's act is together, it's the game developers who need to get off their asses and start recognizing the Mac platform as something more than not worth their time.


----------



## mrfluffy (Oct 7, 2003)

Just won 2 NeXT slabs on eBay (one mono, one turbo colour) should be fun to play with when i get them.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 7, 2003)

I've owned a Preforma 550, an iMac graphite, and now i have a PowerBook G4


----------

